# die deutsch-deutsche Grenze als Computerspiel



## Caps-lock (29. September 2010)

Moinsen,

als ich grade im Internet ein wenig Nachrichten gelesen habe ist mir ein Thema aufgefallen das ich für diskussionswürdig halte.
Da die Wende vor 20 Jahren kam, hat ein Student in Karlsruhe zu diesem Thema einen Egoshooter auf Half-life 2 Basis entworfen.
In diesem Kann man entweder einen Grenzsoldaten spielen oder einen DDR Flüchtling.

Hier ist der Link zum Focus Artikel http://www.focus.de/digital/games/ego-shooter-1378-km-virtueller-schiessbefehl_aid_556800.html

Was denkt ihr über das ganze ?
Ist es geschmacklos, ist es euch egal oder ist es eine gute Möglichkeit die Geschichte aufzuarbeiten.

mfg caps


----------



## MasterXoX (29. September 2010)

Ist das Spiel schon raus?


----------



## Breakyou (29. September 2010)

Ich find dass es eine gute sehr gute Spielidee ist.
Ich würde es bestimmt lustiger finden einen DDR Flüchtling zu spielen als einen Soldaten.
Wie oft hat man schon einen Soldaten gespielt, aber ein hilflosen Flüchtling zu spielen ist eher selten.


----------



## Davatar (29. September 2010)

Den 2.Weltkrieg als Thema eines Computerspiels zu wählen ist nichts Neues. Es gab bereits früher ähnliche Diskussionen. Daraus folgend wurde das Spiel "Panzer General" in Deutschland zensiert, weil man in diesem Spiel als Nazi-Armee anfangs die geschichtliche Historie nachspielte, später aber die Weltherrschaft an sich reissen konnte.
Ich selbst finde daran nichts anstössiges, sofern das Nazitum nicht glorifiziert wird und klar bleibt, dass es sich um Fiktion handelt.

Edit: Es gîbt ja auch Spiele in denen andere historische Figuren gespielt werden können, die ja auch nicht sonderlich sauber waren. Der einzige Unterschied liegt meiner Meinung nach darin, dass der 2.Weltkrieg noch nicht so lange her ist.


----------



## Beckenblockade (29. September 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Den 2.Weltkrieg als Thema eines Computerspiels zu wählen ist nichts Neues. Es gab bereits früher ähnliche Diskussionen. Daraus folgend wurde das Spiel "Panzer General" in Deutschland zensiert, weil man in diesem Spiel als Nazi-Armee anfangs die geschichtliche Historie nachspielte, später aber die Weltherrschaft an sich reissen konnte.
> Ich selbst finde daran nichts anstössiges, sofern das Nazitum nicht glorifiziert wird und klar bleibt, dass es sich um Fiktion handelt.
> 
> Edit: Es gîbt ja auch Spiele in denen andere historische Figuren gespielt werden können, die ja auch nicht sonderlich sauber waren. Der einzige Unterschied liegt meiner Meinung nach darin, dass der 2.Weltkrieg noch nicht so lange her ist.



/sign
Ich finde es auch okay, solange die nationalsozialistische DDR nicht glorifiziert wird.

Hast du überhaupt den Thread gelesen oder gibt es da vielleicht Wissenslücken?


----------



## Caps-lock (29. September 2010)

Ich glaube er meinte einfach nur das es Computerspiele über den 2. Weltkrieg gibt der deutlich schlimmer war, als die Vorgänge an der Mauer.
Und wenn es Computerspiele über den 2. Weltkrieg gibt, dann kann es auch Spiele über die Mauer geben. 

Der Hauptunterschied ist allerdings das du bei Panzergeneral normalerweise nicht direkt auf Flüchtlinge oder Zivilisten geschossen hast.


----------



## Davatar (29. September 2010)

Ok hab da wohl ein Bisschen Verwirrung gestiftet. Was ich meine ist, dass ich es nicht verwerflich finde, ein Spiel über eine geschichtliche Tatsache zu machen, sei es nun der 2.Weltkrieg oder die Nachkriegszeit. 

Edit: Ohne das Spiel gespielt zu haben kann ich natürlich nicht drüber urteilen, inwifern das Abschiessen von Zivilisten als Ziel des Spiels gilt. Laut dem Artikel ist es eine Option von mehreren und führt bei "zu viel abgeschossenen Zivilisten" zum Gerichtsverfahren (was auch immer zu viel heissen mag).


----------



## Ennia (29. September 2010)

Ich stell mir nur die Frage, in wie fern das Spiel pedagogisch wertvoll sein soll.

Wenn man den Spieler in diese beider Lagen versetzt (sowohl die des Flüchtlings, alsoauch des Grenzsoldaten ist misslich...), was soll derjenige dann daraus lernen? Das man hilflose Menschen nicht in den Rücken schießt?! 

Was soll als nächstes kommen - Ausschwitz Manager, damit die verkommene Jugend lernt, dass der Holocaust nicht gut war? Ich find die Idee geschmacklos und undurchdacht!


----------



## Breakyou (29. September 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> Ich stell mir nur die Frage, in wie fern das Spiel pedagogisch wertvoll sein soll.
> 
> Wenn man den Spieler in diese beider Lagen versetzt (sowohl die des Flüchtlings, alsoauch des Grenzsoldaten ist misslich...), was soll derjenige dann daraus lernen? Das man hilflose Menschen nicht in den Rücken schießt?!
> 
> Was soll als nächstes kommen - Ausschwitz Manager, damit die verkommene Jugend lernt, dass der Holocaust nicht gut war? Ich find die Idee geschmacklos und undurchdacht!



Man muss doch nicht aus allem eine Lehre ziehen. Aber wenn man aus soeinem spiel eine Lehre ziehen will, dann die dass diese brutale Grenzüberwachung völlig idiotisch war.
Und ich glaube das merkt jeder Spieler mit einem einigermaßen gesundem Verstand.


----------



## Potpotom (29. September 2010)

Mir käme ein solches Spiel nicht ins Haus und ich halte es für höchst fragwürdig, solch einen Grenzsoldaten zu spielen - der Menschen auf der Flucht, die meist von Verzweiflung getrieben war, in den Rücken schoss.

Geschmacklos und unsinnig. Geschichte kann man mit solchem Quark jedenfalls nicht aufarbeiten.


----------



## Caps-lock (29. September 2010)

Wenn ich den Artikel richtig gelesen habe MUSS man die Leute nicht erschießen. 
Sondern kann sie auch verhaften bzw. sich ihnen anschließen.


----------



## Haggelo (29. September 2010)

Geschmacklos und unnötig.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (29. September 2010)

Finds weder geschmacklos noch unnötig. Nötig und sinnvoll find ichs aber auch nicht. Warum? Ganz einfach: es ist ein Spiel. Jetzt mögen einige kommen und sagen:"Egal ob es ein Spiel ist oder nicht, solche Themen und Sachen sollte man nicht darstellen.". Warum? Es gibt diverse andere Spiele bei denen es darum geht, Leute zu erschießen. Was macht dies hier so besonders? Nicht das ich nicht tragisch finde, was dort passierte. Man kann es aber nicht toschweigen, es ist passiert und ewig trauern und sich dafür schämen/ sich darüber ärgern/ was auch immer führt zu nichts. Nicht das ein Spiel darüber ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung wäre....

@Potpom: denkst du etwa alle Grenzsoldaten waren kaltblütige Killer? Natürlich kann dies sein, aber es ist eben sogut möglich, dass sie es aus Angtst gemacht haben. Denk mal drüber nach: du wurdest als Grenzsoldat eingesetzt und dir wurde gesagt: "Erschieß alle Flüchtlinge, oder DU wirst erschossen.". Hättest du wirklich eine Wahl?

Natürlich kann es sein das ich kompletten Blödsinn erzähle und alles was ich sage falsch ist, aber so denke ich nunmal.

MfG


----------



## shadow24 (29. September 2010)

jeder shooter ist ein fragliches "spiel",da man ohne zu überlegen,meist schon aus reflex, viele menschen killen muss,ob bewaffnet oder unbewaffnet udn ausserdem in vielen spielen(letztens hatten wir das schon beim thema modern warfare 2) wird oft auch kollateralschaden in bestimmter höhe akzeptiert.um bei modern warfare zu bleiben:solange man nicht 4 zivilisten killt ist die mission noch erfolgreich.d.h. man kann ruhig drei Zivilisten im feuergefecht töten ohne das man mit "folgen" zu rechnen hat...ist moralisch äusserst fragwürdig...

auf der anderen seite spiel ich auch ne menge shooter(darunter eben auch mw2) udn schalt einfach vorher das gehirn aus und baller los.von daher hab ich eigentlich noch nie aus einem shooter irgendwas lernen können.und ich denke das mit einem shooter auch nie geschichte bewältigt werden kann,da man im normalfall mehr damit beschäftigt ist zu überleben oder zu töten

udn ausserdem wer sich den teaser auf der linkseite angeschaut hat wird sich das spiel mit so einer veralteten grafik eh nicht besorgen.am unmöglichsten ist beim teaser die letzte szene wo sich ein flüchtlingsstrichmännchen am zaun befindet und plötzlich von einem schuss getroffen wird,viel blut spritzt und dieses männchen dann zwei meter zur seite fliegt...
wenn der teaser in der werbung gezeigt werden würde,wäre der umsatz wahrscheinlich negativ...


----------



## Razyl (29. September 2010)

Ob das Spiel tatsächlich das Interesse an der deutschen Geschichte steigert wage ich zwar zu bezweifeln, aber insgesamt sehe ich rein vom Szenario kein Problem. Oder will man demnächst alle Weltkriegsshooter verbieten? Da wurden auch genug Leute grausam ermordet und Familienangehörige, der damals Verstorbenen, gibt es mit Sicherheit auch heute noch. Zudem diese Shooter weitaus realistischer dargestellt sind, als dieses 1378 km. Rein von den "Features" dieses Spiels, ist es aber gar nicht mal so schlecht durchdacht.

Unnötig? Hm, nicht wirklich. Sinnvoll? Zweifelhaft. Grausam? Mehr oder weniger.


----------



## Dominau (29. September 2010)

Das Spiel kommt am 3.Oktober raus. (20. Jahrestag der Deutschen Einheit)
Wird F2P sein, ich lads mir aufjeden fall mal. Intressiert mich.


----------



## Caps-lock (29. September 2010)

Ich finds blöd das mittlerweile die ersten Stimmen laut werden, dass man den Studenten verklagen sollte ^^.
Er studiert Spiele zu entwickeln und es ist für sein Vordiplom... also hat die Uni es offiziell abgesegnet.


----------



## Irn-Bru (30. September 2010)

man kann auch Grenzflüchtlinge schiessen? ganz toll.....wann kommt das Spiel raus in dem man als Amerikaner Idianer töten muss? oder man als afrikanischer Rebell ganze Dörfer abschlachten muss? oder wie wäre es mit einem Gaskammer Spiel ? 

spielerisch die Schlachten von Kriegspartien nach zuspielen geht ja noch, aber wenn es anfängt dass man auch deren Gräueltat nachspielt, hört es echt auf....das sind 2 verschiedene Paar Schuhe...


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. September 2010)

Da noch keiner von uns auch nur eine Demo von dem Ding gezockt hat, macht das ganze bis zum 03.10. hier wenig Sinn finde ich.


----------



## sympathisant (30. September 2010)

hier mal was von spiegel.de

""In dem Spiel kann man sich selbst hinterfragen: Wie verhalte ich mich?", erklärt Spielentwickler Stober. "Man kann zu dem Schluss kommen: Ich schieße nicht auf meine eigenen Landsleute." Der 23- Jährige hat zahlreiche Denkanstöße in das Spiel eingebaut. Wahlloses Herumballern ist nicht vorgesehen. Entscheidet sich der Grenzsoldat zum tödlichen Schuss, wird er zwar vom DDR-Regime mit einem Orden ausgezeichnet, gleich darauf jedoch ins Jahr 2000 teleportiert: Dort wird ihm ein Mauerschützenprozess gemacht. Der Spieler ist zwischen 30 und 60 Sekunden aus dem Spiel genommen - und hat Zeit zum Nachdenken."

liest sich schon ein wenig anders. klar wird es immer leute die sich aufregen ... wen kümmerts?


----------



## Ennia (30. September 2010)

Wer es noch nicht kennt:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nPUyY2oX29c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Man muss nicht schießen, ja - aber der Sinn dahinter bleibt mir trotzdem verborgen. Gut, es handelt sich hierbei eher um ein Kunstprojekt und Kunst muss keinen Sinn machen, aber die Intention dieser Kunst ist trotzdem fraglich.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. September 2010)

Nachdem ich das Video gesehen habe (danke, Ennia! ), finde ich die Idee gar nicht mal uninteressant.

Privat würde ich das sicherlich nicht spielen oder mich damit näher befassen. Trotzdem - man kann die Flüchtlinge einfach festnehmen oder Warnschüsse abgeben, statt sie einfach plattzumachen und wer zuviel ballert, landet vor Gericht. Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass irgendwer daraus eine Lehre ziehen wird oder dass das Spiel irgendeinen pädagogischen Wert hat, aber zumindest ist die "Message" dahinter mal was Neues.


----------



## Irn-Bru (30. September 2010)

natürlich ist die Message dahinter mal was Neues, aber das hätte man auch anders verpacken können und nicht unbedingt in einem Shooter. Wie schon gesagt ist es was anderes wenn man die Kriege verschiedener Nationen nachspielen kann. Dazu gab es ja schon reichlich Spiele, Shooter wie auch Strategiespiele. Dort ist man dann als Römer,Napoléon,Deutscher,Amerikaner,Vietnamese usw. in den Krieg gezogen. Vielleicht kennt noch der ein oder andere das Spiel 1914-1918,gabs damals auf dem Amiga und war sowas wie C&C. 
In dem Spiel erfuhr man einiges über den 1.Weltkrieg was dazu führte das ich mich mit dem 1. Weltkrieg etwas mehr beschäftigte und paar Bücher dazu lass, praktischerweise hatten wir damals auch zu dem Zeitpunkt dieses Thema in der Schule.


Aber ein Spiel wie 1378km geht einfach zu weit und die Pseudyomoral dahinter finde ich mehr als lächerlich. Was entwickelt er als nächstes? KZ-Wärter 1933? wo man natürlich die Wahl hat die Insassen gut zu behandeln oder zu erschiessen(wer das zu oft macht wird ins Jahr 1945 geportet und findet sich in den Nürnberger Prozessen wieder).

Die meisten hier sind einfach zu jung um den Unterschied zu verstehen, anders kann ich mir hier einige Kommentare hier nicht erklären...


----------



## Irn-Bru (30. September 2010)

doppelpost


----------



## EspCap (30. September 2010)

Die Veröffentlichung wurde mittlerweile übrigens abgesagt - http://www.golem.de/1009/78340.html



> [font=Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,]_"Einem Teil der Presseberichterstattung und persönlichen Anschreiben an die Hochschule mussten wir entnehmen, dass sich durch das Spiel Opfer der Todesgrenze oder deren Angehörige verletzt fühlen. Die Leitung der Staatlichen Hochschule für Gestaltung Karlsruhe bedauert das sehr"_.[/font]


----------



## Razyl (30. September 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Die Veröffentlichung wurde mittlerweile übrigens abgesagt - http://www.golem.de/1009/78340.html



Schade, ich hätte es mir durchaus gerne angesehen. Aber Naja, eine andere Entscheidung war auch gar nicht zu erwarten, bei den derzeit aktiven Politikern und anderen Leuten...


----------



## Erz1 (30. September 2010)

Finde, dass Deutschland über gewisse Dinge hinweggehen muss.
Der pädagogische Sinn ist mehr oder weniger , nja. Man darf aber auch nie vergessen, dass dieses Spiel HL2 Engine voraussetzt, folglich sollte der Spieler mindestens 16 sein und somit genau im richtigen Alter, es zu verstehen.
Darüber hinaus ist es in meinen Augen völlig irrelevant, Deutschland schämt sich für die Vergangenheit und sollte über diesen Scham mal hinausgehen.
Die Massenmorde der Amerikaner an den Indianern werden doch auch oft genug in mehreren Spielen gezeigt, die machen es vor. Sensibel kann man sein, kontraproduktiv aber nicht - und der Spieledesigner zeigt mit dieser Arbeit, dass er nunmal sensibel auf das Thema eingeht (mit dem 60 Sekunden Rausschmiss und der Teleportation ins Jahr 2000), dennoch aber damit produktiv ans Werk geht.


----------



## Tikume (30. September 2010)

Ich finde es erstaunlich wieviele Leute schon ein abschliessendes Urteil haben ihne das Ding überhaupt selbst gespielt zu haben.

Eins hat der Ersteller jedenfalls erreicht, dass jede menge Leute sich Gedanken drüber machen.
Nur werden die meisten sich nicht mit der Mauer und der damaligen Situation beschäftigen, sondern allein darüber wie man sich in Bezug auf das Spiel profiliert.
Wenn dass keine Missachtung der Opfer ist, weiss ich es auch nicht.


----------



## Shaila (30. September 2010)

Geschichtliche Themen wie diese, welche noch relativ zeitnah sind, gehören nicht in ein Computerspiel. Es ist geschmacklos und in meinen Augen nicht zulässig. Sollen die leute irgendwelche anderen Spiele entwickeln, meinet wegen auch einen Shooter, aber bitte nicht über solch ein ernstes Thema. Ich habe schon das Bild der kleinen kiddys vor Augen, wie sie sich daran ergötzen die Flüchtlinge nieder zu schießen. Da interessiert mich auch kein mögliches Gericht. Es geht da viel mehr um das Prinzip. Wieso müssen es Themen sein die noch sehr zeitnah sind ?

Und als von pädagogischen Aspekt geredet wurde wusste ich nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen sollte.


----------



## Irn-Bru (30. September 2010)

finde es auch wieder interessant was sich auch schon in anderen Threads gezeigt hat,nämlich das Motto" Was interessiert mich das,mich betrifft es ja nicht". Jeder der Befürworter des Spieles sollte sich mal selbst fragen, wie er es finden würde wenn irgendwelche Kids die Erschiessung eines ihrer Familienangehörigen nachspielen.

Wirklich erschreckend was hier für eine Generation heranwächst.....

Werd hier nichts mehr zu schreiben,sonst krieg ich noch das Kotzen


----------



## Razyl (30. September 2010)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Jeder der Befürworter des Spieles sollte sich mal selbst fragen, wie er es finden würde wenn irgendwelche Kids die Erschiessung eines ihrer Familienangehörigen nachspielen.



Normal. Was soll ich da groß zu sagen? Es ist ein Spiel, welches ohne große emotionale Aspekte, geschweige denn ohne realistsch darstellende Grafiken auskommt. 

Nur weil das böse böse Spiel ein Szenario nutzt, welches nun über 30 Jahre her ist, ist es gleich moralisch verwerflich? Moralisch verwerflich wäre es für mich, wenn es komplett ohne geschichtlichen Hintergrund da stehen würde. Und das tut es in diesem Fall wohl eher nicht.


----------



## Irn-Bru (30. September 2010)

das Szenario ist garnichtmal das verwerfliche,sondern vielmehr dass man auf "Republikflüchtlinge" schiessen kann...die eingebauten Konsequenzen sind dabei völlig unerheblich...man hat halt die Möglichkeit. 

so jetzt wirklich letzter Post dazu


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. September 2010)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Jeder der Befürworter des Spieles sollte sich mal selbst fragen, wie er es finden würde wenn irgendwelche Kids die Erschiessung eines ihrer Familienangehörigen nachspielen.



Eh... ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass auch du CoD, BF etc. spielst...

Soll ich mich da jetzt aufregen, weil ein paar Amiärsche nachspielen, wie mein Großvater verletzt wird?
Das ist ein ziemlich löchriges Argument...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. September 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Eh... ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass auch du CoD, BF etc. spielst...
> 
> Soll ich mich da jetzt aufregen, weil ein paar Amiärsche nachspielen, wie mein Großvater verletzt wird?
> Das ist ein ziemlich löchriges Argument...



Eben. Es ist und bleibt ein Spiel. Ich habe genug Großonkel und andere Vorfahren, die im 2. Weltkrieg gefallen sind und ich fühle mich dennoch nicht durch entsprechende Shooter gekränkt. Außerdem wird in diesem speziellen Spiel niemand zum Schießen gezwungen - im Gegenteil. Wer kaltblütig handelt, wird letztendlich bestraft. Halte ich für einen wesentlich besseren Ansatz als einige "Hurra, es ist Krieg"-Shooter. Wer sich an sowas stört, müsste bei aktuellen Spielen wie "Mafia 2" einen Herzkasper erleiden.


----------



## Tikume (30. September 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich habe schon das Bild der kleinen kiddys vor Augen, wie sie sich daran ergötzen die Flüchtlinge nieder zu schießen.



Vielleicht denken sie aber auch drüber nach wie das damals so war. Die Leute an der Grenze mussten ja auch ihrer Arbeit nachgehn.
Monate lang ist vielleicht nichts passiert und dann gerätst Du vielleicht in den Konflikt dass von Dir verlangt wird einen Menschen zu erschiessen, der eigentlich nichts getan hat und auch kein Verbrecher ist.

Wir waren in der Schule damals auch in Schindlers Liste als es rauskam. Auch hier könnte man befürchten dass sich Leute an den Gewaltszenen ergötzen.

Ich weiss jetzt nicht wie weit das Spiel hier begleitend eingreift (genau darin besteht der Knackpunkt für mich), aber ich sehe nicht warum man sowas prinzipiell verteufeln sollte.

Klar wenn man hier einfach nur auf Flüchtlinge ballert sage ich auch: Ziel verfehlt.


----------



## Shaila (1. Oktober 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Vielleicht denken sie aber auch drüber nach wie das damals so war. Die Leute an der Grenze mussten ja auch ihrer Arbeit nachgehn.
> Monate lang ist vielleicht nichts passiert und dann gerätst Du vielleicht in den Konflikt dass von Dir verlangt wird einen Menschen zu erschiessen, der eigentlich nichts getan hat und auch kein Verbrecher ist.
> 
> Wir waren in der Schule damals auch in Schindlers Liste als es rauskam. Auch hier könnte man befürchten dass sich Leute an den Gewaltszenen ergötzen.
> ...



Es geht mir um das Prinzip. Es leben noch immer viele, die das alles mit erleben mussten. Wenn man jetzt das alte ROM in einem Computerspiel verarbeitet, okay, dass ist unendlich lange her. Aber so lange ist die Geschichte rund um die Mauer ja nun noch nicht her. Wenn ich das Spiel meinem Opa zeigen würden, der mehrere Familienangehörige verloren hat zeigen würde, was denkt ihr soll er davon halten ? Es liegt doch auf der Hand das sowas anstößt. Ich verteufle auch andere Spiele bei denen es ähnlich ist. Man vermittelt so etwas auch nicht indem man Flüchtlinge wahllos abballert, Gerichtsverhandlung hin oder her.

Ich würde es auch anstößig finden, wenn man in ein paar Jahren ein Spiel über den 11. September rausbringt, wo man das Flugzeug fliegen kann. Ich kann das mit meinem Gewissen nicht vereinbarn. Natürlich ist es ein Spiel, aber der Hintergrund ist alles andere als ein Spiel. Er ist sehr ernst. Nichts was man zur Geldmacherei nutzen sollte. Gut, dass ist in diesem Fall nicht so, aber bei anderen Spielen.

Wenn sowas in 50 Jahren kommt so sei es, aber nicht jetzt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Es geht mir um das Prinzip. Es leben noch immer viele, die das alles mit erleben mussten. Wenn man jetzt das alte ROM in einem Computerspiel verarbeitet, okay, dass ist unendlich lange her. Aber so lange ist die Geschichte rund um die Mauer ja nun noch nicht her. Wenn ich das Spiel meinem Opa zeigen würden, der mehrere Familienangehörige verloren hat zeigen würde, was denkt ihr soll er davon halten ? Es liegt doch auf der Hand das sowas anstößt. Ich verteufle auch andere Spiele bei denen es ähnlich ist. Man vermittelt so etwas auch nicht indem man Flüchtlinge wahllos abballert, Gerichtsverhandlung hin oder her.
> 
> Ich würde es auch anstößig finden, wenn man in ein paar Jahren ein Spiel über den 11. September rausbringt, wo man das Flugzeug fliegen kann. Ich kann das mit meinem Gewissen nicht vereinbarn. Natürlich ist es ein Spiel, aber der Hintergrund ist alles andere als ein Spiel. Er ist sehr ernst. Nichts was man zur Geldmacherei nutzen sollte. Gut, dass ist in diesem Fall nicht so, aber bei anderen Spielen.
> 
> Wenn sowas in 50 Jahren kommt so sei es, aber nicht jetzt.



Sorry das ist einfach Idiotisch...
Wie willst du bitte ernsthaft fest machen, wann jetzt der richtige Zeitpunkt ist?

Es gibt sicher noch genug Leute die während des Zweiten Weltkriegs gelebt haben und ich bin mir verdammt sicher, dass auch du dich begeistert den endlosen WWII Shootern hingibst!
Wie willst du es da rechtfertigen? "Ist doch so lange her"? Für manch einer sind 20 Jahre Auch eine verdammt lange Zeit und viele waren damals nichtmal geboren... was ist also dort deine Rechtfertigung, dass es dort gut und akzeptiert ist und aber aufeinmal hier nicht?

Ob jetzt 20 Jahre oder 50... auch dann leben noch genug Leute...


----------



## Shaila (1. Oktober 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Sorry das ist einfach Idiotisch...
> Wie willst du bitte ernsthaft fest machen, wann jetzt der richtige Zeitpunkt ist?
> 
> Es gibt sicher noch genug Leute die während des Zweiten Weltkriegs gelebt haben und ich bin mir verdammt sicher, dass auch du dich begeistert den endlosen WWII Shootern hingibst!
> ...



Ich hasse Shooter. Sinnloses Gemetzel ohne Hintergrund, das vorneweg. Ich habe auch verständnis für Shooter. Klar, die können Spaß machen, habe auch selbst schon welche gespielt, sonst könnte ich es ja nicht beurteilen. Ich verurteile ja auch keine Shooter. Aber Shooter über den 2. Weltkrieg könnte ich nicht mit gutem gewissen spielen. Gehört sich meiner Meinung nach einfach nicht. Da brauche ich auch eigentlich nicht diskutieren. Es wird 1000 Argumente geben, die gegen meine Ansichten sprechen und das weiss ich auch, dennoch werde ich meine Meinung nicht ändern. Das ist bei mir einfach eine Einstellung.

Solange das Ereignis für viele Leute noch zeitnah ist, sollte es nicht in einem Spiel verarbeitet werden, zumindest nicht in dieser Art und Weise. Der richtige Zeitpunkt ist dann, wenn das Ereignis nicht mehr zeitnah ist, das wäre vielleicht in 2 - 4 Generationen.


----------



## Razyl (1. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich hasse Shooter. Sinnloses Gemetzel ohne Hintergrund



Zu...



> Ich verurteile ja auch keine Shooter.



Du hast sie gleich in deinen 1. Satz mehr oder weniger verurteilt: Es gibt auch Shooter, die nicht aus sinnlosem "Gemetzel ohne Hintergrund" bestehen. Brother in Arms, No One Lives Forever etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Ogil (1. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meint SPAM dazu...


----------



## Irn-Bru (1. Oktober 2010)

ok ich kanns nicht lassen muss doch noch was schreiben.

An die ganzen Befürworter des Spiels..würdet ihr bei z.B. einem Spiel bei dem es darum geht in einer Gaskammer Juden zu vergasen genauso argumentieren(natürlich so verpackt das man dabei auch noch was über die Geschichte lernt)? 

Vielleicht verstehen ja jetzt endlich mal einige den Unterschied zwischen Kriegshandlungen und Verbrechen gegen die Menschlichkeit.


----------



## Darussios (1. Oktober 2010)

Kurz um: Ja, denn solche Spiele bzw Mods würden mit entsprechender Alterskennzeichnung kommen, sodass die Spielerschaft garantiert alt genug ist, um das zu verstehen, dass es falsch ist.
Aber generell gilt: Es sind Pixel.
Man liest hier so verdammt oft "Da wird auf Republikflüchtlinge geschossen".
Laut dieser Aussage gibt es wohl auch Zombies, Schlachten zwischen gleich großen Terroristen und CT-Teams, es gibt Russische Ultranationalisten, einen fiktiven arabischen Staat (CoD lässt grüßen), es gibt Magische Wesen etc etc.

Oder Kurz gesagt, was ich sagen will:
Das sind Pixel. Das sind keine realen Menschen.

Zweitens und das wird hier oft unter den Teppich gekehrt: Man kann die Flüchtlinge auch einfach verhaften, so werden sie aufgehalten, das Grenzerteam kriegt Punkte und keiner kommt zu Schaden, denn das Grenzerteam verliert Punkte durch Erschiessungen. Wer schießt verliert, es soll die allerletzte Möglichkeit darstellen, die Flüchtlinge aufzuhalten.
Das Spiel ist also eher eines der pazifistischsten Spiele überhaupt, denn man soll die Waffe nicht einsetzen, der Einsatz wird bestraft.

Drittens: 
Man sollte potentielle Spieler eines solchen Spieles nicht über den Kamm scheren.
Sowohl hier als auch in der dazugehörigen News (http://www.buffed.de/buffed/news/16795/1378-km-Grenzsoldat-oder-Fluechtling-Spiel-soll-deutsche-Geschichte-vermitteln) hab ich oftmals gelesen, dass alle eh die Flüchtlinge ohne ein Wimpernzucken abknallen werden.
Es gibt immer wieder solche, die selbst in solchen "Serious Games" einfach auf Headshots aussind, aber das sind gewiss nicht alle, es wird mit Sicherheit einige geben, die sich Gedanken über die Mauer machen, ja vielleicht denkt so mancher, der sich dachte "Boah geil, wehrlose Menschen abknallen", um und wird sich über die Geschichte informieren und sich um 180° wenden.

Mfg


----------



## Irn-Bru (1. Oktober 2010)

> Es gibt immer wieder solche, die selbst in solchen "Serious Games" einfach auf Headshots aussind, aber das sind gewiss nicht alle, es wird mit Sicherheit einige geben, die sich Gedanken über die Mauer machen, ja vielleicht denkt so mancher, der sich dachte "Boah geil, wehrlose Menschen abknallen", um und wird sich über die Geschichte informieren und sich um 180° wenden


.

aha und du findest es also ok wenn die Headshotkiddies vor diesem Sinneswandel erstmal auf Republikflüchtlinge schiessen und sich daran aufgeilem . Es ist doch völlig egal ob es nur ein Computerspiel ist, es ist einfach respektlos den Opfern des DDR Regimes gegenüber.

Ich habe keine Probleme damit WWI WWII,Vietnam etc. Shooter zu zocken.......wenn man sich die Spiele mal genau ansieht ist man in keinem dieser Spiele in der Lage Menschen verachtende Handlungen durchzuführen(Frauen und Kinder töten,foltern bzwMassenmord an Zivilisten etc.). Mal von CoD MW 2 abgesehen,die entsprechnde Stelle hat ja auch für reichlich Diskussion gesorgt.

Man muss bei sowas wie gesagt ganz klar Kriegshandlungen und Verbrechen gegen die Menschlichkeit differenzieren.

Ich glaube einige hätten auch keine Probleme eine Stasisim zu spielen, Menschen ausspionieren,verschleppen,foltern,stundenlang verhören,mundtot machen.....


Nein ich bin kein Ossi, aber bin zur der Zeit schon in einem Alter gewesen um die meisten Geschehnisse in der DDR zu verstehen.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (1. Oktober 2010)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Probleme damit *WWI WWII,Vietnam etc. Shooter* zu zocken.......wenn man sich die Spiele mal genau ansieht ist man in *keinem dieser Spiele in der Lage Menschen verachtende Handlungen durchzuführen*(Frauen und Kinder töten,foltern bzwMassenmord an Zivilisten etc.). Mal von CoD MW 2 abgesehen,die entsprechnde Stelle hat ja auch für reichlich Diskussion gesorgt.



Soldaten sind also keine Menschen?

Irgendwie ist das Argument sehr löchrig.


----------



## Darussios (1. Oktober 2010)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> .
> 
> aha und du findest es also ok wenn die Headshotkiddies vor diesem Sinneswandel erstmal auf Republikflüchtlinge schiessen und sich daran aufgeilem . Es ist doch völlig egal ob es nur ein Computerspiel ist, es ist einfach respektlos den Opfern des DDR Regimes gegenüber.



Ja finde ich ok, weil es nur Pixel sind.
Ich sehe außerdem nirgends, wo das respektlos gegenüber den Opfern des DDR-Regimes sein soll.
Es wäre respektlos, wenn die Flüchtlinge Namen realer Opfer hätten, aber es ist nix dergleichen bekannt und man darf Geschichte nicht totschweigen bzw sie, wenn es in einem Computerspiel zur Sprache kommt, nicht totzensieren.

Es ist außerdem interessant, warum du das Töten von Menschen und das Töten von wehrlosen Menschen differenzierst, beides sind menschenverachtende Handlungen.
Außerdem kann ich jetzt deine Argumentation genauso umdrehen und behaupten, es wäre respektlos gegenüber den Nachfahren deutscher Soldaten, weil du in Computerspielen als Ami/Brite/Russe rumrennst und Deutsche Soldaten abknallst.

Das Argument ist schlichtweg einfach nicht wirklich ein gutes, denn so könntest du jedes Computerspiel verbieten, dass irgendwie mit Geschichte zu tun hat.
Man könnte NFS verbieten, weil es respektlos gegenüber den Opfern von Verkehrsunfällen durch Raser wäre.
Man könnte Railroad Tycoon verbieten, weil es respektlos gegenüber den Gleisarbeitern der damaligen Zeit wäre, weil ihre harte, teilweise tödliche Arbeit gnadenlos verharmlost wird, indem die Gleise nach Baubefehl einfach aufploppen.

Mfg


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. Oktober 2010)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Soldaten sind also keine Menschen?
> 
> Irgendwie ist das Argument sehr löchrig.



Soldat hat Waffe= ich als andere Soldat darf Mensch mit Waffe töten. Zivilst hat keine Waffe darf nicht töten hat aber Zivilst Waffe ist er kein Zivilst mehr und man darf in töten. 

So hab ich das verstanden^^


----------



## Irn-Bru (1. Oktober 2010)

> Es ist außerdem interessant, warum du das Töten von Menschen und das Töten von wehrlosen Menschen differenzierst, beides sind menschenverachtende Handlungen.




das würde jetzt echt zu weit führen wenn wir hier jetzt noch Anfangen Grundsatzdiskussionen über Kriege zu führen......ich war 4 Jahre bei der Bundeswehr und hab das töten von Menschen gelernt, bin ich jetzt gleichzusetzen mit irgendwelchen Milizen in Afrika die ganze Dörfer ausradieren?


----------



## Darussios (2. Oktober 2010)

Nun wenn wir hier aber über die Moral und das Töten von wehrlosen Menschen quatschen, bewegen wir uns auf dem Gebiet der Grundsatzdiskussionen und Töten ist eine Menschenverachtende Handlung, da du das Recht auf Leben des betreffenden Menschen verachtest, dabei ist es völlig egal, ob der Mensch bewaffnet ist oder nicht.

Außerdem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass du bei der Bundeswehr nur das Töten gelernt hast.


----------



## Berserkius (2. Oktober 2010)

Eigentlich geschmacklos aber es gibt ja Spiele zum Thema 1-2 Weltkrieg scenario was sich nachspielen lässt. ja ja eine kranke Welt.


----------



## Shaila (2. Oktober 2010)

Tikif schrieb:


> Eigentlich geschmacklos aber es gibt ja Spiele zum Thema 1-2 Weltkrieg scenario was sich nachspielen lässt. ja ja eine kranke Welt.



Ja, bin auch schockiert wie solche Sachen einfach hingenommen werden, wahrscheinlich ohne einen Gedanken an die Leute zu verschwenden die es miterleben mussten. Geschichte vermittelt man anders, nicht durch ein Spiel. Es geht nicht um Pixel oder nicht Pixel, es geht um das Prinzip, dass hier eine ernste Geschichtliche Thematik als Spiel ausgelegt wird, in dem man eine Gräueltat "nachspielen" muss. Kann es nicht einfach ein verdammter normaler Shooter über sonst was sein ? Wieso muss es denn die Mauer sein ?


----------



## Razyl (2. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ja, bin auch schockiert wie solche Sachen einfach hingenommen werden, wahrscheinlich ohne einen Gedanken an die Leute zu verschwenden die es miterleben mussten. Geschichte vermittelt man anders, nicht durch ein Spiel. Es geht nicht um Pixel oder nicht Pixel, es geht um das Prinzip, dass hier eine ernste Geschichtliche Thematik als Spiel ausgelegt wird, in dem man eine Gräueltat "nachspielen" muss. Kann es nicht einfach ein verdammter normaler Shooter über sonst was sein ? Wieso muss es denn die Mauer sein ?



Weil die Hochschule für Gestaltung bestimmte Kriterien für eine Projektarbeit gesetzt hatte. Der Entwickler hatte mit 1378 km alle Kriterien übrigens erfüllt, nur so nebenbei...


----------



## Irn-Bru (2. Oktober 2010)

> Weil die Hochschule für Gestaltung bestimmte Kriterien für eine Projektarbeit gesetzt hatte. Der Entwickler hatte mit 1378 km alle Kriterien übrigens erfüllt, nur so nebenbei...



Und welche Kriterien waren das?


----------



## TheEwanie (3. Oktober 2010)

Ich finds Schade, ich würds gerne spielen.


----------



## Davatar (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich unterstelle dem grossen Teil der Leute (das bedeutet nicht allen, aber vielen, bzw den meisten), die *aus Prinzip* (das heisst, ohne das entsprechende Spiel jemals gespielt und/oder sich mit dem Inhalt auseinander gesetzt zu haben) dagegen sind, die Mauersituation von früher in Deutschland in einem Spiel darzustellen, dass es ihnen vollkommen egal wäre, wenn statt der damaligen Deutschen Grenze, die heutige Koreanische Süd-/Nordgrenze dargestellt würde. Dann würden die selben Leute sagen, "Ach ist doch nur ein Spiel". 



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ja, bin auch schockiert wie solche Sachen einfach hingenommen werden, wahrscheinlich ohne einen Gedanken an die Leute zu verschwenden die es miterleben mussten. Geschichte vermittelt man anders, nicht durch ein Spiel. Es geht nicht um Pixel oder nicht Pixel, es geht um das Prinzip, dass hier eine ernste Geschichtliche Thematik als Spiel ausgelegt wird, in dem man eine Gräueltat "nachspielen" muss. Kann es nicht einfach ein verdammter normaler Shooter über sonst was sein ? Wieso muss es denn die Mauer sein ?


Übrigens Meneleus, was würdest Du denn rein theoretisch von dem Spiel halten, wenn die Mauer heute noch stehen würde? Das wäre dann quasi offensichtliche, aktuelle Gesellschaftskritik in Form eines Spieles. Wäre das dann immernoch geschmackslos? Oder würde dies eventuell sogar einen Missstand der aktuellen (fiktiven) Gesellschaft aufzeigen?


Edit: Einzelne Inhalte hinzugefügt, um eventuellen Missverständnissen vorzubeugen.


----------



## Berserkius (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde diese Thematik einfach noch zu frisch um ein Computerspiel herauszubringen. Vorallem das ich als Grenzpolizist die Leute umballern muss + deren Selbschussanlagen ( wie ich es verstanden habe ). Wäre nicht anders man bringt ein Computerspiel raus wo man den Todeskandidaten mit den elektrischen Stuhl bearbeitet bis schön das Blut aus seiner Nase läuft und am besten noch an seinen erbrochenen erstickt. Es wird dann so hingedreht das die jungen Leute noch was lernen können davon wie ein Mensch von einer Selbstschussanlage getroffen wird....ist für mich einfach makaber. Wir haben Bücher, Filme, sogar Führungen z.B in Berlin wo ein alles erklärt wird.


----------



## Shaila (4. Oktober 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Übrigens Meneleus, was würdest Du denn rein theoretisch von dem Spiel halten, wenn die Mauer heute noch stehen würde? Das wäre dann quasi offensichtliche, aktuelle Gesellschaftskritik in Form eines Spieles. Wäre das dann immernoch geschmackslos? Oder würde dies eventuell sogar einen Missstand der aktuellen (fiktiven) Gesellschaft aufzeigen?
> 
> 
> Edit: Einzelne Inhalte hinzugefügt, um eventuellen Missverständnissen vorzubeugen.



Das wäre noch viel größerer Mist. Der User über mir hat es schon gut erklärt: Die Thematik ist zu aktuell. Man vermittelt solche Verbrechen gegen die Menschlichkeit nicht in einem Spiel. Ja, ich weiss, viele Menschen waren auch zufrieden in der DDR, aber die lasse ich mal außenn vor, die sind ja nicht relevant. Wir haben in Deutschland etwas, das nennt sich "Schule", man höre und staune, aber dort gibt es "Geschichtsunterricht" und wisst ihr was dort mehr als ausgiebig behandelt wird ? Richtig! Der 2. Weltkrieg und der Kalte Krieg. Das ist meiner Meinung im Übrigen auch sehr wichtig. Man muss sich diese Gräueltaten im Kopf behalten, damit sich so etwas nicht wiederholt. Im Fernsehen wird gerade jetzt rauf und runter über die Thematik berichtet, aber auch sonst laufen oft auch noch recht unterhaltende Reportagen über den Kalten Krieg bzw. die Mauer. Es gibt Bücher, es gibt Leute die es selbst mit erlebt haben. Diese Sachen sind dafür da um den Leuten die Thematik zu vermitteln.

Aber bitte, bei allem Respekt, ein Computerspiel, wo ich auf die Flüchtlinge schießen kann zählt definitiv NICHT dazu. Es ist ganz einfach geschmacklos, ich finde es erschütternd genug, das man soetwas überhaupt noch ausdiskutieren muss. Gut, viele in meinem Alter finden Geschichte tot langweilig, wenn ich ehrlich bin findet jeder außer mir Geschichte langweilig in meinem Umfeld. Das wäre in der Tat ein Argument für das Spiel, das muss ich wohl oder Übel eingestehen. Dennoch ist das der falsche Weg, man müsste anders an diese Sache herangehen.

Das ist ein generelles Problem: Geschichte ist langweilig, Politik sowiso und von Religion will ich gar nicht anfangen. Erdkunde steht bei vielem nur noch auf den Stundenplan um die Lücken auszufüllen. Dieses Desinteresse liegt zum einen vor allem daran, dass die Themen nicht zeitnah genug sind, bzw. Themen wie der Kalte Krieg werden schon wieder ZU ausführlich durchgenommen. Die Botschaft muss ganz einfach sein, das dort Unrecht geschehen ist. Die genauen Details sind doch gar nicht so wichtig. Das interessiert vielleicht noch die älteren Generationen, aber die jüngeren Generationen, zu denen ich zähle, begeistert das logischerweise nicht immer.

Die Sache ist doch ganz einfach: Für viele ist dieses Wissen ganz einfach nutzlos irgendwo. Mir geht es da nicht anders. Ich meine überall höre ich ost und West und jedes Mal schüttel ich den Kopf. Die neueren Generationen sind in einem geeinten Deutschland aufgewachsen, sie haben das Damalige einfach nicht mit erlebt. Dennoch redet man immer noch von Ost und West, was ein grundlegender Fehler ist. Also um auf den Punkt zu kommen: Es muss die klare Botschaft vermittelt werden, dass die Mauer grausam war, man muss erfahren wieso und warum es dazu kam. Unwichtige Details können weggelassen werden. Stattdessen sollte dafür wieder mehr zeitnaher Unterricht geführt werden...

Ein Computerspiel wird keine BILDUNGSdefizite aufarbeiten. Es wird höchstens zum Spaß gespielt. Ich kann das Spiel ja mal meinem Geschichtslehrer zeigen und sagen, das ein pädagogischer Wert dahinter stehen soll, der lacht sich einen ab. Das Problem ist nicht, WIE man die Thematik vermittelt, sondern das Problem ist, das die Thematik keinen interessiert. Dieses Problem muss man bekämpfen.


----------



## Irn-Bru (4. Oktober 2010)

I





> ch unterstelle dem grossen Teil der Leute (das bedeutet nicht allen, aber vielen, bzw den meisten), die *aus Prinzip* (das heisst, ohne das entsprechende Spiel jemals gespielt und/oder sich mit dem Inhalt auseinander gesetzt zu haben) dagegen sind, die Mauersituation von früher in Deutschland in einem Spiel darzustellen, dass es ihnen vollkommen egal wäre, wenn statt der damaligen Deutschen Grenze, die heutige Koreanische Süd-/Nordgrenze dargestellt würde. Dann würden die selben Leute sagen, "Ach ist doch nur ein Spiel".



ist das so schwer zu verstehen....es geht darum dass man auf Republikflüchtlinge schiessen kann, ob das nun belohnt oder bestraft wird, ist völlig unerheblich. das ganze ist einfach respektlos den Opfern gegenüber(gerade weil die kiddies nix anderes als das machen würden). Und fangt jetzt nicht wieder an "ja aber in einem WWII shooter schiesst man ja auch auf Deutsche" das sind 2 verschieden Paar Schuhe.


----------



## Lari (4. Oktober 2010)

In Grand Theft Auto kann man Passanten niederwalzen/erschiessen, das hat euch nicht interessiert. Ist das nicht respektlos allen gegenüber, die ihre Verwandten bei Banden-Schiessereien und Polizei-Verfolgungsjagden verloren haben? Das ist sogar noch aktueller. Ah ne, moment, sind ja keine Deutschen.

Ein PC-Spiel ist ein PC-Spiel. Es gibt soviele Spiele mit geschichtlichem Hintergrund, bei denen Unschuldige nicht gut wegkommen, jetzt erwischts die Deutschen und der Aufschrei ist groß.


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2010)

Tikif schrieb:


> Vorallem das ich als Grenzpolizist die Leute *umballern muss* + deren Selbschussanlagen ( wie ich es verstanden habe ).



Das stimmt doch gar nicht. Du musst nicht die Leute erschießen, sondern kannst. Erschießt du zu viele geht das Spiel im Grunde verloren und du kommst vor das Gericht.


----------



## Shaila (4. Oktober 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> In Grand Theft Auto kann man Passanten niederwalzen/erschiessen, das hat euch nicht interessiert. Ist das nicht respektlos allen gegenüber, die ihre Verwandten bei Banden-Schiessereien und Polizei-Verfolgungsjagden verloren haben? Das ist sogar noch aktueller. Ah ne, moment, sind ja keine Deutschen.
> 
> Ein PC-Spiel ist ein PC-Spiel. Es gibt soviele Spiele mit geschichtlichem Hintergrund, bei denen Unschuldige nicht gut wegkommen, jetzt erwischts die Deutschen und der Aufschrei ist groß.



Der Vergleich hinkt hinten und vorne. Du willst nicht ernsthaft die Mauer - ein bedeutentes historisches Ereigniss - mit Verfolgungsjagden gleichsetzen ? Das ist vollkommen aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen.



Razyl schrieb:


> Das stimmt doch gar nicht. Du musst nicht die Leute erschießen, sondern kannst. Erschießt du zu viele geht das Spiel im Grunde verloren und du kommst vor das Gericht.



Du hast die Frage oben einfach ignoriert.


----------



## Lari (4. Oktober 2010)

Darf ich daraus schliessen, dass Menschen nicht gleich Menschen sind?
Beides hat in der Realität stattgefunden beziehungsweise findet in der Realität noch statt. Nur weil es jetzt deutschen geschichtlichen Hintergrund hat wird sich hier aufgeregt.

Würde hier ständig diskutiert, wie böse doch Spiele mit "Kollateral-Schaden" sind wäre es mir ja egal, aber so finde ich es nicht gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Shaila (4. Oktober 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Darf ich daraus schliessen, dass Menschen nicht gleich Menschen sind?
> Beides hat in der Realität stattgefunden beziehungsweise findet in der Realität noch statt. Nur weil es jetzt deutschen geschichtlichen Hintergrund hat wird sich hier aufgeregt.
> 
> Würde hier ständig diskutiert, wie böse doch Spiele mit "Kollateral-Schaden" sind wäre es mir ja egal, aber so finde ich es nicht gerechtfertigt.



Okay, noch einmal für dich:

Eine Verfolgungsjagd ist kein bedeutendes geschichtliches Ereigniss in das so viele Menschen verwickelt waren.

Mit der Nationalität hat das im Übrigen auch nichts zu tun.


----------



## Lari (4. Oktober 2010)

Menschen erschiessen ist also nur wirklich schlimm in Computer-Spielen, wenn es geschichtlichen Hintergrund hat? Interessant.


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Du hast die Frage oben einfach ignoriert.



In dem von mir zitierten Beitrag gibt es keine Frage, die als solche gekennzeichnet wurde...


----------



## Silenzz (4. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt hinten und vorne. Du willst nicht ernsthaft die Mauer - ein bedeutentes historisches Ereigniss - mit Verfolgungsjagden gleichsetzen ? Das ist vollkommen aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen.



Du willst mir ernsthaft erzählen, dass es nicht ungefähr das selbe ist? Hier wird in beiden Spielen auf Zivilisten geschossen. Wo ist da der Unterschied, abgesehn von der Mauer? Erzähl mir doch nicht, dass z.B. die Mutter in L.A. deren 2 Kinder einfach so auf der Straße durch ein Drive-By erschossen wurden, nicht aufs übelste Trauert, und DIESES Thema ist noch aktueller als die Mauer, die nunmal ein paar Jahre zurückliegt.
Wie Lari schon sagte, hier wird irgendwie mit zweierlei Maß gemessen.
Ich hab das Gefühl, dass es jetzt hauptsächlich nur ein Problem ist, weil es die Mauer betrifft und Deutschland, verdammt, die Zeit mit den Nazis und auch die Mauer liegt nun so weit hinter uns, Deutschland muss aufhören andauernd darüber nachzudenken. Ich hab schon ein paar mal gehört, dass sich erwachsene Männer dafür schämen Deutsche zu sein. WTF Oo? Die Mauer ist natürlich nichts tolles gewesen, aber ich persönlich finde, dass Deutschland inzwischen weit genug sein sollte für z.B. solche Games.


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Menschen erschiessen ist also nur wirklich schlimm in Computer-Spielen, wenn es geschichtlichen Hintergrund hat? Interessant.



Wenn es einen geschichtlich deutschen Hintergrund hat. Dann ist das sehr sehr böse und das Spiel ist moralisch komplett daneben. Daraus lernt man sowieso nichts und jeder der das Spiel sollte dringendst über sein Leben und seine Einstellung nach denken. Erschießt man hingegen Zivilisten in anderen Spielen ohne diesen Hintergrund sind es wieder nur noch Pixel...


----------



## Shaila (4. Oktober 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Du willst mir ernsthaft erzählen, dass es nicht ungefähr das selbe ist? Hier wird in beiden Spielen auf Zivilisten geschossen. Wo ist da der Unterschied, abgesehn von der Mauer? Erzähl mir doch nicht, dass z.B. die Mutter in L.A. deren 2 Kinder einfach so auf der Straße durch ein Drive-By erschossen wurden, nicht aufs übelste Trauert, und DIESES Thema ist noch aktueller als die Mauer, die nunmal ein paar Jahre zurückliegt.
> Wie Lari schon sagte, hier wird irgendwie mit zweierlei Maß gemessen.
> Ich hab das Gefühl, dass es jetzt hauptsächlich nur ein Problem ist, weil es die Mauer betrifft und Deutschland, verdammt, die Zeit mit den Nazis und auch die Mauer liegt nun so weit hinter uns, Deutschland muss aufhören andauernd darüber nachzudenken. Ich hab schon ein paar mal gehört, dass sich erwachsene Männer dafür schämen Deutsche zu sein. WTF Oo? Die Mauer ist natürlich nichts tolles gewesen, aber ich persönlich finde, dass Deutschland inzwischen weit genug sein sollte für z.B. solche Games.



Sachma, wie deutlich soll ich es noch erklären ? Es hat NICHTS mit Deutschland zu tun, hatte ich ausdrücklich geschrieben, aber man liest was man lesen will, oder? Und eine Straßenschießerei betrifft sicherlich so viele wie einen ganzen Staat. Der Unterschied ist, das die DDR + Mauer einen weitreichenden geschichtlichen Hintergrund hat, eine Straßenschießerei nicht. Natürlich ist beides falsch, da stimme ich euch zu, aber man kann diese beiden Sachen nicht gleich stellen.


----------



## Shaila (4. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> In dem von mir zitierten Beitrag gibt es keine Frage, die als solche gekennzeichnet wurde...





Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Und welche Kriterien waren das?


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01: Du behauptest selber, dass wir lesen was wir wollen, aber tust es selber. Ich habe die Frage von Irn-Bru nicht mal zitiert in meinen Beitrag. 

Die Frage kann ich aber grundsätzlich auch nicht genau beantworten, da ich rein zufällig nicht an der Hochschule studiere. Die Sache mit den Kriterien stammt aus einem Interview auf einen der vielen hundert Internetseiten, die über dieses Spiel berichtet haben. Die Kriterien bei einer Gestaltungshochschule dürften aber wohl darauf hinauslaufen, dass das Spiel einen künstlerischen Aspekt liefert, evtl. einen geschichtlichen Hintergrund, vollkommen selbstständig erstellt wurde etc.


----------



## Silenzz (4. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Sachma, wie deutlich soll ich es noch erklären ? Es hat NICHTS mit Deutschland zu tun, hatte ich ausdrücklich geschrieben, aber man liest was man lesen will, oder? Und eine Straßenschießerei betrifft sicherlich so viele wie einen ganzen Staat. Der Unterschied ist, das die DDR + Mauer einen weitreichenden geschichtlichen Hintergrund hat, eine Straßenschießerei nicht. Natürlich ist beides falsch, da stimme ich euch zu, aber man kann diese beiden Sachen nicht gleich stellen.



Und da widerspreche ich dir, ich denke grade WEIL es etwas mit Deutschland und seiner Vergangenheit zu tun hat, sorgt es für so großes Aufsehn.... Es hat hier im Forum auch niemanden wegen diverser anderer Games M*nh*nt z.B. eine Ansage gestartet oder sehe ich das falsch?
Also sagst du mir, wenn es etwas mit geschichtlichem Hintergrund zu tun hat (besonders mit dem Deutschen) ist es ganz pöse aber sonst ist es nicht so schlimm? oO


----------



## Shaila (4. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Meneleus01: Du behauptest selber, dass wir lesen was wir wollen, aber tust es selber. Ich habe die Frage von Irn-Bru nicht mal zitiert in meinen Beitrag.
> 
> Die Frage kann ich aber grundsätzlich auch nicht genau beantworten, da ich rein zufällig nicht an der Hochschule studiere. Die Sache mit den Kriterien stammt aus einem Interview auf einen der vielen hundert Internetseiten, die über dieses Spiel berichtet haben. Die Kriterien bei einer Gestaltungshochschule dürften aber wohl darauf hinauslaufen, dass das Spiel einen künstlerischen Aspekt liefert, evtl. einen geschichtlichen Hintergrund, vollkommen selbstständig erstellt wurde etc.



Tu ich nicht, es ist völlig egal wer die Frage gestellt hat, Fakt ist das du sie ignoriert hast. Ist ja auch egal jetzt, du kannst es also selber nicht beantworten. Es stammt aus einem Interview mit den Entwicklern, na so ein Zufall, das die so etwas behaupten.


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Tu ich nicht, es ist völlig egal wer die Frage gestellt hat, Fakt ist das du sie ignoriert hast. Ist ja auch egal jetzt, du kannst es also selber nicht beantworten. Es stammt aus einem Interview mit den Entwicklern, na so ein Zufall, das die so etwas behaupten.



Falsch, es ist nur ein Entwickler. Und dieser hat gar nicht die Fragen beantwortet, sondern rein zufällig der Direktor der Hochschule. Und wenn der werte Herr Entwickler seine Arbeit sogar veröffentlichen durfte, nehme ich stark an, dass diese vorher genau geprüft wurde und am Ende zugelassen wurde. 

Und doch tust du. Ich muss außerdem nicht auf jede Frage, besonders nicht, wenn ich sie überlese und nicht sofort damit erkenne. Ich verfolge den Thread nicht alle 5 Minuten, sondern nur zu bestimmten Zeiten. Ich habe sie nicht ignoriert, sondern habe dir sogar eben eine Antwort gegeben.


----------



## Shaila (4. Oktober 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Und da widerspreche ich dir, ich denke grade WEIL es etwas mit Deutschland und seiner Vergangenheit zu tun hat, sorgt es für so großes Aufsehn.... Es hat hier im Forum auch niemanden wegen diverser anderer Games M*nh*nt z.B. eine Ansage gestartet oder sehe ich das falsch?
> Also sagst du mir, wenn es etwas mit geschichtlichem Hintergrund zu tun hat (besonders mit dem Deutschen) ist es ganz pöse aber sonst ist es nicht so schlimm? oO



Klar, ich könnte jetzt wegen jedem Spiel was mir nicht in den Kram passt einen Thread eröffnen, tu ich aber nicht. Hier ist jetzt halt ein Thread gegeben, also habe ich hier meine Meinung zu solchen Sachen eingebracht. Und wieder, du beziehst dich wieder auf die Nationalität, ich sehe das als Provokation gegen mich an. Es kann nicht sein, das jemand so konsequent mein Geschriebenes ignoriert, in dem ich mehrmals behaupte, es hat rein garnichts mit irgend einem Land zu tun. Wieso also unterstellst du mir das immer wieder ?

Und ja genau, relativ neuartige Themen wie der Irakkrieg oder die Mauer (Ja 20 Jahre ist für mich immer noch aktuelle Thematik wenn man es aus geschichtlicher Sicht betrachtet) gehören meiner Meinung nach NICHT in ein Computerspiel. Ob das andere schlimm ist muss jeder selbst wissen, aber dann dürftest du theoretisch kein Spiel mehr entwickeln in dem Wafen vorkommen, wenn man nach deiner Argumentation gehen würde. Bei so ziemlich jedem Spiel können sich welche angegriffen fühlen, aber das sind Minderheiten, wenn überhaupt. Die DDR sind sicherlich nicht nur ein Paar Leutchen.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (4. Oktober 2010)

Wenn wir den zweiten Weltkrieg nachspielen können, können wir das auch mit dem innerdeutschen Konflikt tun. Ende.
Krieg ist auch nichts anderes als Mord in großen Dimensionen.
Ob die Menschen dabei bewaffnet sind oder nicht macht keinen Unterschied, es trifft immer die Unschuldigen.

Ganz abgesehen davon, was nehmt ihr euch überhaupt heraus das Spiel zu kritisieren ?
Ziemlich unverschämt. Kommt wieder wenn ihr das Spiel gespielt hab und beurteilen könnt wieviel Geschichte wirklich dahinter steckt.
Wenn es ausreichend kritisch mit dem Thema umgeht und zum nachdenken anregt seh ich keinen Grund es nicht zu veröffentlichen.


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Klar, ich könnte jetzt wegen jedem Spiel was mir nicht in den Kram passt einen Thread eröffnen, tu ich aber nicht. Hier ist jetzt halt ein Thread gegeben, also habe ich hier meine Meinung zu solchen Sachen eingebracht. Und wieder, du beziehst dich wieder auf die Nationalität, ich sehe das als Provokation gegen mich an. Es kann nicht sein, das jemand so konsequent mein Geschriebenes ignoriert, in dem ich mehrmals behaupte, es hat rein garnichts mit irgend einem Land zu tun. Wieso also unterstellst du mir das immer wieder ?
> 
> Und ja genau, relativ neuartige Themen wie der Irakkrieg oder die Mauer (Ja 20 Jahre ist für mich immer noch aktuelle Thematik wenn man es aus geschichtlicher Sicht betrachtet) gehören meiner Meinung nach NICHT in ein Computerspiel. Ob das andere schlimm ist muss jeder selbst wissen, aber dann dürftest du theoretisch kein Spiel mehr entwickeln in dem Wafen vorkommen, wenn man nach deiner Argumentation gehen würde. Bei so ziemlich jedem Spiel können sich welche angegriffen fühlen, aber das sind Minderheiten, wenn überhaupt. Die DDR sind sicherlich nicht nur ein Paar Leutchen.



Hm, doch, grundsätzlich gesehen war die DDR nur ein paar Leute. Ein Klein-Staat. So gesehen auch eine Minderheit...


----------



## Shaila (4. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, doch, grundsätzlich gesehen war die DDR nur ein paar Leute. Ein Klein-Staat. So gesehen auch eine Minderheit...



Man kann sich auch alles hinlegen wie man will...


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Man kann sich auch alles hinlegen wie man will...



Machst du ja nicht zwingend anders.


----------



## Shaila (4. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Machst du ja nicht zwingend anders.



Achja und in wie fern bitte ? Mir wird doch hier die ganze Zeit irgendetwas nachgehängt, was ich nicht sage, vielleicht nicht unbedingt von dir, aber dennoch.


----------



## Silenzz (4. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Klar, ich könnte jetzt wegen jedem Spiel was mir nicht in den Kram passt einen Thread eröffnen, tu ich aber nicht. Hier ist jetzt halt ein Thread gegeben, also habe ich hier meine Meinung zu solchen Sachen eingebracht. Und wieder, du beziehst dich wieder auf die Nationalität, ich sehe das als Provokation gegen mich an. Es kann nicht sein, das jemand so konsequent mein Geschriebenes ignoriert, in dem ich mehrmals behaupte, es hat rein garnichts mit irgend einem Land zu tun. Wieso also unterstellst du mir das immer wieder ?
> 
> Und ja genau, relativ neuartige Themen wie der Irakkrieg oder die Mauer (Ja 20 Jahre ist für mich immer noch aktuelle Thematik wenn man es aus geschichtlicher Sicht betrachtet) gehören meiner Meinung nach NICHT in ein Computerspiel. Ob das andere schlimm ist muss jeder selbst wissen, aber dann dürftest du theoretisch kein Spiel mehr entwickeln in dem Wafen vorkommen, wenn man nach deiner Argumentation gehen würde. Bei so ziemlich jedem Spiel können sich welche angegriffen fühlen, aber das sind Minderheiten, wenn überhaupt. Die DDR sind sicherlich nicht nur ein Paar Leutchen.



Du missverstehst mein Freund, dass mit der Nationalität beziehe ich nicht auf dich sondern auf die Allgemeinheit, und jeder der mir jetzt an den Karren fahren will, ich habe inzwischen so oft erlebt, dass Leute sich dafür schämen Deutsche zu sein und die Vergangenheit bloß vergessen wollen.... Das finde ich traurig.

Ne mein Freund, jetzt gehen wir nach deiner Argumentation, nicht nach meiner, versuch nicht den Spieß umzudrehn  Aber wie Razyl schon sagte, im Vergleich zur Welt, war die DDR auch nur eine Minderheit.


----------



## Shaila (4. Oktober 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Du missverstehst mein Freund, dass mit der Nationalität beziehe ich nicht auf dich sondern auf die Allgemeinheit, und jeder der mir jetzt an den Karren fahren will, ich habe inzwischen so oft erlebt, dass Leute sich dafür schämen Deutsche zu sein und die Vergangenheit bloß vergessen wollen.... Das finde ich traurig.
> 
> Ne mein Freund, jetzt gehen wir nach deiner Argumentation, nicht nach meiner, versuch nicht den Spieß umzudrehn  Aber wie Razyl schon sagte, im Vergleich zur Welt, war die DDR auch nur eine Minderheit.



Okay, vergleich mal ein paar Straßenschlachtopfer mit der DDR, fällt dir jetzt vielleicht ein was ich meine ? Und ich drehe den Spieß nicht um. Ich habe nichts gegen Spiele in den Menschen umkommen, ob die nun erschossen, zerhackt, überfahren oder was auch immer werden. Finde alles in Ordnung, solange es nicht so direkt auf die Realität abzielt. Hier wird ein direkter Bezug zu einem realen Geschehnis aufgebaut und das finde ich nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Achja und in wie fern bitte ? Mir wird doch hier die ganze Zeit irgendetwas nachgehängt, was ich nicht sage, vielleicht nicht unbedingt von dir, aber dennoch.



Ich halte mich nur an deine Aussagen. Du drehst hier auch Sachen durch, wie du willst. 

Klar ist die Thematik relativ gesehen aktuell, aber wieso darf man sich in Computerspielen nicht auch damit auseinandersetzen? In Filmen über die DDR wurde mit Sicherheit auch so eine Szene verwendet und da regt sich keiner auf. Weder verhöhnt man die DDR-Opfer im Spiel, noch sonst etwas. Man zeigt damit auch nur die Gewalt der DDR auf, genauso wie es einige Filme getan haben.


----------



## Silenzz (4. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Okay, vergleich mal ein paar Straßenschlachtopfer mit der DDR, fällt dir jetzt vielleicht ein was ich meine ? Und ich drehe den Spieß nicht um. Ich habe nichts gegen Spiele in den Menschen umkommen, ob die nun erschossen, zerhackt, überfahren oder was auch immer werden. Finde alles in Ordnung, solange es nicht so direkt auf die Realität abzielt. Hier wird ein direkter Bezug zu einem realen Geschehnis aufgebaut und das finde ich nicht in Ordnung.



Jetzt redest du von ein paar Straßenschlachtopfer, weißt du eigentlich wieviele da tagtäglich draussen verrecken? Das ist inzwischen ein ernsthaftes Problem geworden und nicht irgend eine Nebensächlichkeit. 
Und in Gta par exemple, wird auch ein direkter Bezug auf einige reale Geschehnisse aufgebaut = Drive By's etc. und wie gesagt solche Straßenschlachten fordern heutzutage nunmal große Opfer.


----------



## Shaila (4. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich halte mich nur an deine Aussagen. Du drehst hier auch Sachen durch, wie du willst.
> 
> Klar ist die Thematik relativ gesehen aktuell, aber wieso darf man sich in Computerspielen nicht auch damit auseinandersetzen? In Filmen über die DDR wurde mit Sicherheit auch so eine Szene verwendet und da regt sich keiner auf. Weder verhöhnt man die DDR-Opfer im Spiel, noch sonst etwas. Man zeigt damit auch nur die Gewalt der DDR auf, genauso wie es einige Filme getan haben.



Das ist etwas Anderes, im Spiel wird man selbst zum Handelnden. Ich wollte außerdem beispiele, keine leeren Behauptungen.


----------



## Silenzz (4. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Das ist etwas Anderes, im Spiel wird man selbst zum Handelnden. Ich wollte außerdem beispiele, keine leeren Behauptungen.



Jetzt mal ganz doof gefragt, aber was macht das für einen Unterschied? Für mich nämlich keinen großen.... :-S
*sichduckundwegrenn*


----------



## Shaila (4. Oktober 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz doof gefragt, aber was macht das für einen Unterschied? Für mich nämlich keinen großen.... :-S
> *sichduckundwegrenn*



Für dich macht es keinen Unterschied ob du z.B. WoW spielst oder nur zusiehst ? Interessanter Standpunkt.


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Das ist etwas Anderes, im Spiel wird man selbst zum Handelnden. Ich wollte außerdem beispiele, keine leeren Behauptungen.



Ja, ein Spiel hat nun mal an sich, dass man selbst zum Handelnden wird. Aber ändert das die Lage? Dieses Spiel ist immer ein Spiel, welches wohl kaum emotionale Großhandlungen in einer realistisch darstellenden Grafik aufbaut. Das Ding hätte man auch komplett anders nennen können und jede Ähnlichkeiten zur DDR-Geschichte leugnen können und dann hätte es niemanden interessiert . 

Grundsätzlich kannst du in dem Spiel auch nur Leute erschießen, wie in jedem anderem Ego-Shooter, der Menschen als Gegner-Spektrum bietet. Nur weil das Ding jetzt einen Namen passend zur DDR-Grenze hat und der Entwickler das glasklar sagt, regt sich jeder dritte auf. Würde das Spiel einen ganz anderen Namen haben und hätte der Entwickler behauptet, dass die Ähnlichkeiten rein zufällig sind, hätte sich wohl nur ein kleiner Teil aufgeregt...


----------



## Aeonflu-X (4. Oktober 2010)

Wie man sich gottverdammt über jeden ******* aufregen kann wenn man Langeweile hat.

Dass ist das deutsche Volk.

Wenn man keine Probleme hat, kann man nicht zufrieden sein, denn man erfindet sich stetig neue.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (4. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Okay, vergleich mal ein paar Straßenschlachtopfer mit der DDR, fällt dir jetzt vielleicht ein was ich meine ? Und ich drehe den Spieß nicht um. Ich habe nichts gegen Spiele in den Menschen umkommen, ob die nun erschossen, zerhackt, überfahren oder was auch immer werden. Finde alles in Ordnung, solange es nicht so direkt auf die Realität abzielt. Hier wird ein direkter Bezug zu einem realen Geschehnis aufgebaut und das finde ich nicht in Ordnung.



In der DDR starben etwa 1.000 Menschen bei Fluchtversuchen.
In der USA Jährlich 11.000 nur durch Schusswaffen!!

Jetzt lasst uns rechnen.
Die Mauer stand etwa 28 Jahre
1000/28 = 35,7

Du siehst den Unterschied ?


----------



## Lari (4. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Okay, vergleich mal ein paar Straßenschlachtopfer mit der DDR, fällt dir jetzt vielleicht ein was ich meine ?



Nach 2 Minuten Google habe ich herausgefunden, dass es allein in Los Angeles pro Monat 250 Tote bei Bandenkriegen gibt. Wieviele es in ganz Amerika sind kann man nur erahnen. In grand Theft Auto spielt man es nach. Wo ist jetzt genau der Unterschied? Außer, dass die Bandenkrieg-Problematik immer noch aktuell ist...


----------



## Shaila (4. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, ein Spiel hat nun mal an sich, dass man selbst zum Handelnden wird. Aber ändert das die Lage? Dieses Spiel ist immer ein Spiel, welches wohl kaum emotionale Großhandlungen in einer realistisch darstellenden Grafik aufbaut. Das Ding hätte man auch komplett anders nennen können und jede Ähnlichkeiten zur DDR-Geschichte leugnen können und dann hätte es niemanden interessiert .
> 
> Grundsätzlich kannst du in dem Spiel auch nur Leute erschießen, wie in jedem anderem Ego-Shooter, der Menschen als Gegner-Spektrum bietet. Nur weil das Ding jetzt einen Namen passend zur DDR-Grenze hat und der Entwickler das glasklar sagt, regt sich jeder dritte auf. Würde das Spiel einen ganz anderen Namen haben und hätte der Entwickler behauptet, dass die Ähnlichkeiten rein zufällig sind, hätte sich wohl nur ein kleiner Teil aufgeregt...



Das weiss ich nicht. Ja du kannst Leute erschießen, nur das diese Leute Flüchtlinge sind und sie sind wehrlos. Die Möglichkeit allein auf diese zu schießen macht es für mich moralisch verwerflich, in Kombination mit dem realen Bezug. Und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit der Gerichtsverhandlung, darum geht es nicht.



Lari schrieb:


> Nach 2 Minuten Google habe ich herausgefunden, dass es allein in Los Angeles pro Monat 250 Tote bei Bandenkriegen gibt. Wieviele es in ganz Amerika sind kann man nur erahnen. In grand Theft Auto spielt man es nach. Wo ist jetzt genau der Unterschied? Außer, dass die Bandenkrieg-Problematik immer noch aktuell ist...



Gut, das wusste ich nicht, muss ich zugeben. Damit ist Grand Theft Auto auch verwerflich.


----------



## Silenzz (4. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Für dich macht es keinen Unterschied ob du z.B. WoW spielst oder nur zusiehst ? Interessanter Standpunkt.



.... Ja so kann man auch argumentieren, aber warum ist es aufeinmal pöse, wenn ich zum Handelnden werde? oO

Danke Sweet_Mushroom für die Zahlen 

&#8364;dith: In Gta kannst du das selbe machen Meneleus01, warum ist Gta für dich nicht verwerflich?


----------



## Shaila (4. Oktober 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> .... Ja so kann man auch argumentieren, aber warum ist es aufeinmal pöse, wenn ich zum Handelnden werde? oO
> 
> Danke Sweet_Mushroom für die Zahlen
> 
> €dith: In Gta kannst du das selbe machen Meneleus01, warum ist Gta für dich nicht verwerflich?



An dieser Stelle beende ich vorläufig die Diskussion, ich lasse mir nicht länger Sachen an den Kopf werfen, von denen ich einen Beitrag drüber noch das Gegenteil behaupte.


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Das weiss ich nicht. Ja du kannst Leute erschießen, nur das diese Leute Flüchtlinge sind und sie sind wehrlos. Die Möglichkeit allein auf diese zu schießen macht es für mich moralisch verwerflich, in Kombination mit dem realen Bezug. Und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit der Gerichtsverhandlung, darum geht es nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> Gut, das wusste ich nicht, muss ich zugeben. Damit ist Grand Theft Auto auch verwerflich.



1. Ja man kann, man muss aber nicht. Klar ist das nicht 100%-ig moralisch verwerflich, aber aufgrund der relativ schwachen Darstellung für mich weitaus uninteressanter, als die bekannte Mission in Modern Warfare 2, die einem riesigen Massaker ohne Hintergrund, ohne Grund glich.

2. Warum ist GTA damit verwerflich? Du weißt, dass GTA die amerikanische Gesellschaft ironisch und sarkastisch in Szene setzt?


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle beende ich vorläufig die Diskussion, ich lasse mir nicht länger Sachen an den Kopf werfen, von denen ich einen Beitrag drüber noch das Gegenteil behaupte.



Du hast es editiert, bevor ers wsl lesen konnte, von daher... oO


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Gut, das wusste ich nicht, muss ich zugeben. Damit ist Grand Theft Auto auch verwerflich.



Mit anderen Worten du willst also nur noch "Bibi und Tina Abenteuer auf dem Bauernhof" als Spiel zulassen...
Alles kann man falsch auslegen...

Selbst Antike... Auswirkungen... Genozide... 
Das kann man auch alles als verwerflich ansehen, dass man als "guter" Römischer Soldat "wilde Briten" abschlachtet, das hat bis heute Auswirkungen...
Du leistest dir hier eine ziemliche Doppelmoral... entweder alles oder garnicht...


----------



## Shaila (4. Oktober 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Mit anderen Worten du willst also nur noch "Bibi und Tina Abenteuer auf dem Bauernhof" als Spiel zulassen...
> Alles kann man falsch auslegen...
> 
> Selbst Antike... Auswirkungen... Genozide...
> Das kann man auch alles als verwerflich ansehen, dass man als "guter" Römischer Soldat "wilde Briten" abschlachtet, das hat bis heute Auswirkungen...



Wüsste nicht wo das bis heute schwerwiegende Auswirkungen hat. Gegen solche Spiele spricht aus meiner Sicht nichts.


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wüsste nicht wo das bis heute schwerwiegende Auswirkungen hat. Gegen solche Spiele spricht aus meiner Sicht nichts.



Aber du tötest du genauso Menschen, die ebenfalls wahrscheinlich in x-Generationen heute Nachfahren haben.


----------



## Shaila (4. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber du tötest du genauso Menschen, die ebenfalls wahrscheinlich in x-Generationen heute Nachfahren haben.



Ich fasse das jetzt als Witz auf..


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wüsste nicht wo das bis heute schwerwiegende Auswirkungen hat. Gegen solche Spiele spricht aus meiner Sicht nichts.



Kelten? Ausgerottet... Pikten? Ausgerottet...

GANZE Völker wurden dereinst einfach von der Landkarte gefegt! Und du kommst mir dann daher und erzählst mir, dass das keine Auswirkungen hätte?


----------



## Silenzz (4. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle beende ich vorläufig die Diskussion, ich lasse mir nicht länger Sachen an den Kopf werfen, von denen ich einen Beitrag drüber noch das Gegenteil behaupte.



Wenn du auf die €dith Zeit gucken würdest, wüsstest du, dass du grade Schwachsinn redest....


----------



## Shaila (4. Oktober 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Kelten? Ausgerottet... Pikten? Ausgerottet...
> 
> GANZE Völker wurden dereinst einfach von der Landkarte gefegt! Und du kommst mir dann daher und erzählst mir, dass das keine Auswirkungen hätte?



Hilfe, mir werden die Worte im Mund rumgedreht...

Mit Auswirkungen meine ich Auswirkungen auf Menschen, die es DIREKT mit erlebt haben. Menschen die heute noch leben, also ein bisschen mitdenken kann man doch bitte schon, oder ? Das was du da andeutest wäre in der Tat lächerlich, denn dann würde wirklich jedes Spiel unter den Tisch fallen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Hilfe, mir werden die Worte im Mund rumgedreht...
> 
> Mit Auswirkungen meine ich Auswirkungen auf Menschen, die es DIREKT mit erlebt haben. Menschen die heute noch leben, also ein bisschen mitdenken kann man doch bitte schon, oder ? Das was du da andeutest wäre in der Tat lächerlich, denn dann würde wirklich jedes Spiel unter den Tisch fallen.



Wie wäre es damit, dass wohl kaum ein Volk seine alte Kultur beibehalten hat und alles nur noch auf Römische Wurzeln zurückgeht? Zum Beispiel?
Kultureller Mord... betrifft heute alle und jeden...
Stell dir vor was alles passiert wäre, hätte es nie ein Imperium Romanum gegeben... 
NATÜRLICH hat alles von damals auswirkungen BIS HEUTE, auf die Kultur, auf die Menschen, auf die gesamte Geschichte...
Es ist alles eine große Kausalkette...

Wie gesagt... du legst hier eine ziemliche Doppelmoral an den Tag... Genozid und Kultureller Mord ist vollkommen in Ordnung in Spielen, wenn es nach deiner Wirren und Krummen Definition "niemanden mehr betrifft"...


----------



## Berserkius (4. Oktober 2010)

Wie Ihr immer alle einen hier fertig machen wollt, akzeptiert einfach seine Meinung. Er/Sie hat einfach mit allen punkten Recht. 


Schönen Abend noch


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Oktober 2010)

Tikif schrieb:


> Wie Ihr immer alle einen hier fertig machen wollt, akzeptiert einfach seine Meinung. Er/Sie hat einfach mit allen punkten Recht.
> 
> 
> Schönen Abend noch



Er hat eben nicht recht...


----------



## Berserkius (4. Oktober 2010)

Er/Sie hat sehr wohl Recht! 



@ Du lern bitte erstmal zu argumentieren ;-) ( unter mir )


----------



## Silenzz (4. Oktober 2010)

Tikif schrieb:


> Wie Ihr immer alle einen hier fertig machen wollt, akzeptiert einfach seine Meinung. Er/Sie hat einfach mit allen punkten Recht.
> 
> 
> Schönen Abend noch



Achso, na wenn du das sagst wird das wohl stimmen 

&#8364;dith: Knüppelhart, du argumentierst wie ein kleines Kind 

&#8364;dith &#8364;dith: Meneleus, ich entschuldige mich, aber ich hatte deinen &#8364;dith nicht gelesen, der kam bei mir später an, war nicht so gemeint sorry


----------



## Shaila (4. Oktober 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Wie wäre es damit, dass wohl kaum ein Volk seine alte Kultur beibehalten hat und alles nur noch auf Römische Wurzeln zurückgeht? Zum Beispiel?
> Kultureller Mord... betrifft heute alle und jeden...
> Stell dir vor was alles passiert wäre, hätte es nie ein Imperium Romanum gegeben...
> NATÜRLICH hat alles von damals auswirkungen BIS HEUTE, auf die Kultur, auf die Menschen, auf die gesamte Geschichte...
> ...



Ich kann nur noch einmal betonen, dass ich es verwerflich finde wenn Menschen betroffen sind, die das Geschehene mit erlebt haben, mehr kann ich nicht tun. Wenn du dir weiterhin so Zeug wie Kulturmord dazudichten willst, dann bitte. Das interessiert mich persönlich nicht, nur die Gefühle der Betroffenen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Oktober 2010)

Tikif schrieb:


> Er/Sie hat sehr wohl Recht!
> 
> 
> 
> @ Du lern bitte erstmal zu argumentieren ;-) ( unter mir )



Aha...

das entscheidest jetzt du, ohne Argumente, ohne Worte?

Bevor du andere zum lernen anhälst, halte dich selbst an deine... "Hinweise"... dann darfst du gerne wiederkommen...


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2010)

Tikif schrieb:


> Er/Sie hat sehr wohl Recht!



Er hat laut deiner Ansicht Recht. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Ganz allgemein gesehen wird er da wohl einerseits Zustimmung bekommen, andererseits aber auch mächtig viel Gegenwind. 

Aber du argumentierst auch komplett falsch: Erst sagst du wir sollen seine Meinung akzeptieren und eine Minute später schreibst du einfach sinngemäß: Er hat Recht und nichts anderes zählt...


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich kann nur noch einmal betonen, dass ich es verwerflich finde wenn Menschen betroffen sind, die das Geschehene mit erlebt haben, mehr kann ich nicht tun. Wenn du dir weiterhin so Zeug wie Kulturmord dazudichten willst, dann bitte. Das interessiert mich persönlich nicht, nur die Gefühle der Betroffenen.



Und wer sagt, dass alle Betroffenen über dieses Spiel empört sind? Vielleicht gibt es auch dort draußen einige die dieses Spiel durchaus positiv gesehen hätten...


----------



## Shaila (4. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Er hat laut deiner Ansicht Recht. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Ganz allgemein gesehen wird er da wohl einerseits Zustimmung bekommen, andererseits aber auch mächtig viel Gegenwind.
> 
> Aber du argumentierst auch komplett falsch: Erst sagst du wir sollen seine Meinung akzeptieren und eine Minute später schreibst du einfach sinngemäß: Er hat Recht und nichts anderes zählt...



Wenn ihr meine Einstellung aktzeptieren würdet, würdet ihr euch nicht so wehement dagegen wehren. Man kann soetwas schlecht diskutieren, ist wie die Todesstrafe. Okay, das ist vielleicht weit hergeholt, aber da geht es auch um die persönliche moralische Einstellung, oder etwa nicht ?


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr meine Einstellung aktzeptieren würdet, würdet ihr euch nicht so wehement dagegen wehren. Man kann soetwas schlecht diskutieren, ist wie die Todesstrafe. Okay, das ist vielleicht weit hergeholt, aber da geht es auch um die persönliche moralische Einstellung, oder etwa nicht ?



Klar geht es darum. Ich zumindest habe ich auch nie geschrieben, dass ich deine Einstellung komplett falsch finde, nur sind deine Argumentationen teilweise sehr komisch und beruhen auf einer Doppelmoral...


----------



## Silenzz (4. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr meine Einstellung aktzeptieren würdet, würdet ihr euch nicht so wehement dagegen wehren. Man kann soetwas schlecht diskutieren, ist wie die Todesstrafe. Okay, das ist vielleicht weit hergeholt, aber da geht es auch um die persönliche moralische Einstellung, oder etwa nicht ?



Ich denke nicht, dass hier niemand deine Einstellung nicht akzeptiert. Wir diskutieren doch nur ein wenig erhitzt darüber oder etwa nicht? oO


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2010)

Mareike80 schrieb:


> @ silenzz @ selor so ganz helle seit ihr beide nicht oder.......sry musste sein.
> 
> 
> richtige unruhestifter



Und dafür hast du nen Report. Beleidigungen müssen hier nicht sein, besonders nachdem diese Diskussion bislang relativ sachlich verlief... 

Und wo stiften wir/sie Unruhe? o.O Sie diskutieren...


----------



## Silenzz (4. Oktober 2010)

Mareike80 schrieb:


> @ silenzz @ selor so ganz helle seit ihr beide nicht oder.......sry musste sein.
> 
> 
> richtige unruhestifter



Ja genau! Wir sind die pösen Gee's hier im Forum und machen nur Palabber, ist dir das noch nicht aufgefallen?


----------



## Shaila (4. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Klar geht es darum. Ich zumindest habe ich auch nie geschrieben, dass ich deine Einstellung komplett falsch finde, nur sind deine Argumentationen teilweise sehr komisch und beruhen auf einer Doppelmoral...



Meine Argumentation kommt vielleicht komisch rüber, weil sie einfach falsch verstanden wird. Kann manchmal ziemlich schwer sein in einem Forum. Wenn ich hier lese irgendwas von Kulturmord oder Nationalität, was ich angeblich gesagt oder behauptet hätte, naja...was soll ich dann dazu sagen ? So viel zur Doppelmoral..


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Meine Argumentation kommt vielleicht komisch rüber, weil sie einfach falsch verstanden wird. Kann manchmal ziemlich schwer sein in einem Forum. Wenn ich hier lese irgendwas von Kulturmord oder Nationalität, was ich angeblich gesagt oder behauptet hätte, naja...was soll ich dann dazu sagen ? So viel zur Doppelmoral..



Der Kulturmord bezog sich auf deine Aussagen davor, in Bezug auf das Thema der Menschen, die betroffen sind. Da du diese nicht eindeutig genau festgelegt hast, oder ich es gerade nur überlesen habe (dann entschuldigung), kann man durchaus auf solche Argumente kommen.


----------



## Thoraxos (4. Oktober 2010)

Tikif schrieb:


> Ich finde diese Thematik einfach noch zu frisch um ein Computerspiel herauszubringen. Vorallem das ich als Grenzpolizist die Leute umballern muss + deren Selbschussanlagen ( wie ich es verstanden habe ). Wäre nicht anders man bringt ein Computerspiel raus wo man den Todeskandidaten mit den elektrischen Stuhl bearbeitet bis schön das Blut aus seiner Nase läuft und am besten noch an seinen erbrochenen erstickt. Es wird dann so hingedreht das die jungen Leute noch was lernen können davon wie ein Mensch von einer Selbstschussanlage getroffen wird....ist für mich einfach makaber. Wir haben Bücher, Filme, sogar Führungen z.B in Berlin wo ein alles erklärt wird.





Ganz deiner Meinung. Ich persönlich finde dieses Thema auch zu frisch um es in solch einer Form herrauszubringen. Besonders als Computergame.


----------



## Shaila (4. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der Kulturmord bezog sich auf deine Aussagen davor, in Bezug auf das Thema der Menschen, die betroffen sind. Da du diese nicht eindeutig genau festgelegt hast, oder ich es gerade nur überlesen habe (dann entschuldigung), kann man durchaus auf solche Argumente kommen.



Naja, ehrlich gesagt weiss ich nicht, wo genau ich eine Doppelmoral an den tag lege. Ich denke vielleicht nicht schwarz/weiß, aber das ist auch schon Alles. Aber das habe ich im Grunde mehrmals zum Ausdruck gebracht. Die sollen ruhig Spiele entwickeln, in denen im Sekunden Takt Köpfe rollen, solange aktuelle Thematiken aus der Realität nicht eingearbeitet werden. Das ist im Grunde alles was ich will. Es geht nicht um Nationalität, um Kulturmord oder sonst irgend einen Humbuk, es geht nur um die Menschen, die es miterlebt haben. Die Zeit für so ein Spiel ist NOCH zu früh.

P.S: Und damit Gute Nacht.


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. Oktober 2010)

So, die Beleidigung mal gelöscht.


----------



## Tikume (4. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich kann nur noch einmal betonen, dass ich es verwerflich finde wenn Menschen betroffen sind, die das Geschehene mit erlebt haben, mehr kann ich nicht tun.



Es ist doch aber so, dass derartige Verbrechen in Büchern oder Filmen aufgearbeitet werden auch wenn Betroffene noch leben.
Computerspiele sind nur ein weiteres medium, welches aber für sowas eigentlich bisher kaum genutzt wurde.

Ich sage nicht dass das was der Typ gemacht hat der große Wurf ist. Das kann ich allein shcon nicht weil ich es wie alle hier gar nicht begutachten konnte.
Aber ist es denn falsch wenn jemand mal damit anfängt? Sollte man sowas einfach sofort verbieten ohne sich das Ergebnis auch nur angesehn zu haben?


----------



## Talco (4. Oktober 2010)

ich hab mal geschaut. eig ganz geile idee aber irgendwie ist es noch nicht veröffntlicht oder ?


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2010)

Talco schrieb:


> ich hab mal geschaut. eig ganz geile idee aber irgendwie ist es noch nicht veröffntlicht oder ?



Die Hochschule für Gestaltung in Karlsruhe hat die Veröffentlichung nach der Kritik der allgemeinen Medien etc. (vorerst) zurückgezogen.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (5. Oktober 2010)

So eben ist "Godwins-Gesetz" in Kraft getreten.


----------



## ZAM (5. Oktober 2010)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> So eben ist "Godwins-Gesetz" in Kraft getreten.



Jau, Zeit hier zuzumachen.


----------

